# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Hand-drawn map

## NedS298

Testing a new style, as I often seem to be doing, this time it's a hand-drawn map as the title would suggest
I'm not sure if this is even going to get past this, but should I continue with it? Label it? Imagine different people, factions, etc.? ???
Pls



I'd like to apologise for the poor quality; I didn't scan the photo (scanner's not working) so I took a photo on my phone. Plus, there is an explanation for some of the awkward geology at the top of the map - and yes, it's magical.

----------


## Leemsimm

I would say definitely continue working on it. One thing that I would suggest looking into is seeing what putting more textures in will do to it. The mountains look great and I'm uncertain if you've just not gotten to this step or not but adding something to the water and a dab of trees maybe. When working by pencil I'm always reminded of one of my teachers recommendations for verity of strokes. " Look at Da Vinci's pencil drawing. He was a master at creating texture with lines."

----------


## Maker of the Way

Keep going! This is a great start. You two should join the Artisan Map group- for "by-hand" mapping. I agree, just start trying out different shading and textural effects in pencil. Then once happy, ink them into permanence.

----------

